
Is iOS 13 Books a parent's nightmare, or am I missing something? - vrypan
https://blog.vrypan.net/2019/12/24/ios13-books-and-parental-controls/
======
temporallobe
Yes you are missing something. Don’t give such young children these devices.
Be a parent instead of having devices babysit for you because Apple (or any
other corporation) does not care about the wellbeing of your child. Personally
I let my youngest use an iPad but only to watch shows and play games on rare
occasions, and never without supervision. My two older children never even had
phones until they were in their teens and they survived just fine without them
and I would say their lives were better off that way. I am seeing parents give
their children these devices in a very unsupervised manor, even letting them
take these things to bed. Sorry if this sounds like the rant of a parent, but
I feel kind of strongly about this.

